# Neue Hardware -> NIX geht!



## mille (28. Mai 2004)

Tach auch.

Ich habe heute meine neue Hardware erhalten.  Bei der Zusammenstellung handelt es sich um:
Board: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe rev 2.0
CPU: P4 FSB800 (3,0 Ghz) - Prescott
Speicher: OCZ 512 MB EL Platinium Kit (PC 3200)
Netzteil: Levicom 450 Watt ATX

So, ich habe heute meine alte Hardware (die natürlich bis zum Zeitpunkt der Lieferung lief) ausgebaut und die neue eingebaut.
Mit entsetzen habe ich festgestellt das garnix geht.  Ich habe das Board in allen Varianten zu starten versucht. Mit Ram, ohne Ram, mit Graka ohne, ganz ohne Komponenten (nur board * CPU mit Kühler) usw.
Aber nichts geht. Wenn ich den Powerswitch betätigen (der natürlich nach Anleitung angschlossen wurde) passiert nichts. Kein Lüfter dreht sich, nix, rein garnix. 
Ich dachte mir, es könne ja der Powerswitch kaputt sein, also hab ich es mit einem Schraubenzieher versucht "kurzuschließen". Auch da startete nichts!

Nun also meine Frage an Euch. Was würdet ihr jetzt machen?
Gibts noch Textmethoden?
Oder soll ich mich mit dem Händler in Kontakt setzen?

[edit] Wenn das Netzteil eingeschalten ist, dann Leuchtet die PowerLED und ich habe Beide Stromversorgungsstecker (20 und 4 polig) angesteckt


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

Also mir fällt da jetzt auch nichts ein was man da jetzt noch versuchen könnte, ich hätte auf jeden Fall mit dem Hersteller Kontakt aufgenommen oder Mainboard ausgetauscht.


----------



## Goofman (29. Mai 2004)

Hi

Also ich würd noch mal alles ausbauen und kucken, ob ich nen Abstandshalter vom alten Board vergessen hab rauszuschrauben, oder ob das Board irgendwo aufsetzt...
Nochmal CPU raus und alle PINs kontrollieren
Und dann noch mal versuchen...

Viel Glück

Mfg Niky


----------



## Sweetlover (30. Mai 2004)

Tausche mal paar Kabels die von deinem Start-Knopf zum Mainboard gehen um.
Wahrscheinlich hast du sie bloß falsch angeschlossen 

Keine Sorge, bei falscher Polung kannst du nichts kaputt machen.

PS: Musst viel Geduld dabei haben, da du viele Kombinationen ausprobieren solltest. Schaue ggf. im Buch von deinem Mainboard und auf die schwarzen Enden von den Käbelchen die aufs Mainboard kommen wohin sie sollen.


----------



## mille (30. Mai 2004)

der Fehler war doch das Netzteil, allerdings war das nicht zu erwarten, weil es am selben Tag mit dem alten System lief (da wurde aber der 4 PIN stromstecker nicht benötigt)
Der wird wohl kaputt sein, schade schade


----------

